# Paddling pools for dogs



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a paddling pool for their dog? I know it seems a popular thing to do in America, I know lots of Americans who have proper pools just for their dogs in the Summer when its hot.

Maddy, being black, gets hot quickly, and she enjoys splashing in puddles and the sea, so I thought about getting a cheap paddling pool for her during the summer. Not talking anything fancy, just a cheapy incase she doesn't use it, I won't have wasted any money. I was thinking this...it would have to be a soft plastic one and not one of the hard plastic ones as she would be afraid of slipping and wouldnt use it. As I also puppy sit, I reckon he would like it too!

I was thinking this...
5FT X 10" OCEAN LIFE FILL N FUN POOL *BRAND NEW* on eBay (end time 13-May-10 17:58:04 BST)

Or if any of you have any recommendations, that would be god!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

i have a kids sand-pit as the main one plus an inflatable one for when it really hot (doesnt get used to often LOL)


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

The sides look a bit flimsy on that pool and may break if any weight is put on them as the dogs jump in. Most the ones i've seen people use for dogs have been the hard plastic ones, you could use a rubber bath mat or 2 in the base to avoid slips. 

I'd spotted a turtle sandpit on freecycle last summer and thought it would be a great dipping pool for the dogs, but the person never got back to me  so i'll have to see whats in the shops this year.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

err yes, i bought one for £3.50 from Asda and filled it with compost for Shorty to dig in, but she's burst it one week later! I was going to empty it and fill with water when it got warmer but there goes that plan  need to get another one!

i read somewher there's someone up north who has like a misting room that his huskies use in the summer, so its not that daft


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

2Hounds said:


> The sides look a bit flimsy on that pool and may break if any weight is put on them as the dogs jump in. Most the ones i've seen people use for dogs have been the hard plastic ones, you could use a rubber bath mat or 2 in the base to avoid slips.
> 
> I'd spotted a turtle sandpit on freecycle last summer and thought it would be a great dipping pool for the dogs, but the person never got back to me  so i'll have to see whats in the shops this year.


I think I'll try it anyway, it has to be able to fold up and put away as my Dad will go ape :thumbup: he hates me buying more stuff for the dogs!


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

our dogs have plastic boat sand pits and they love them, did try a proper large pool but it got broke the first day.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I had one like in the photo, but Emma refused to go in, Muffin how much she loves to be in the water, was reluctant too, stupid dogs LOL


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine have a paddling pool 

They used to have an inflatable one but they kept popping it. I then got one like the one you show in the picture but they kept standing on the edge which would let all the water out.

So last year i got them this
Buy Chad Valley Apple Sand and Water Pit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

I like the look of this one, If i can find it cheaper i might get them one
Doggy Pool - fantastic products at zooplus!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I have one that i have had for years and both of mine love it. (it has seen out 4 dogs so far)

I bought it from a pet superstore about 14years ago. It has a tap at the end to make emptying easy.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought a blow up one from Agros last year - cost about 5 quid and lasted most of the summer till bramble decided he wanted to try and bring it in the house..... Will be getting another one this year.


----------



## garethjones (Jun 28, 2011)

Good for you....

pets don't need any fancy pools...

you are on right way,,, go for a cheaper one and enjoy...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

The one on ebay has been removed - per haps it has been sold
But you can buy this type real cheap now = albeit they do take alot of water


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have just ordered the large zooplus one, so will see what it is like, our pools are used by dogs and kids, so hoping this one will fair better with the kids too! 

It was a lot of money, but we have got through so many cheaper ones that it is more the pain to keep going to get one!!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

You could get a hard plastic sandpit/paddling pool


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

shutterspeed said:


> I had one like in the photo, but Emma refused to go in, Muffin how much she loves to be in the water, was reluctant too, stupid dogs LOL


Got a pool from argos (9.99) couple of month ago last time it was hot and ours was exactly the same and needed some persuasion to dip their paws so did what any good owner would do (especially after blowing 9.99 and ordered number 2 son to strip off shoes and socks and get in there with him (lol)
  also a carrot or some treat helped too


----------

